# Walleye Lures



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Here are some of the walleye lures I have been working on. The larger lures are about 7" long and are my spin on the Rapala F18 Original Floater. The smaller lures are about 5" long and are a shad/reef runner hybrid. I plan on producing a smaller version of the 7" lure and a deep diving version of the 5" lure. I managed to get 5 of the larger lures painted and then broke the nozzle on my airbrush. I had to finish the wonder bread pattern with a hand brush. I should have a new nozzle in a few days.

The red headed clown and the green fire tiger were painted with Createx. I really like using the Createx over the enamel I was using. I don't seem to have the problem of paint puddling I was having with the enamel. I have a long way to go with my airbrush skills.

The molded 3D eyes are clear and were colored with permanent markers. Lesson learned: The color on the red eyes on the green fire tiger ran while on the drying wheel. In the future I will clear coat the colored eyes before applying the epoxy.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

They look great to me !


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Great looking baits! I just shaped 16 more bodies to work on. The hardest part is coming up with color schemes the walleye will bite on. I've seen some off the wall schemes on production baits, whether they catch fish or not is the question. I haven't done any firetigers yet, guess I'll have to put that on my list. Just picked up some rolls of red and gold foils, will have to see what I can come with for them also.

Where do you usually fish for eyes?

Keep 'em coming. Always looking forward to seeing new baits posted.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey goolies...those look awesome..like all of your color schemes, and frankly, from my look, I think the bleeding eyes on the tiger look pretty cool...maybe you are on to something...I remember when bleeding hooks hit the market...maybe the eyes are next!


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Very nice! I like the wonder bread one the best.


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

very nice shapes and profiles, fav is the top guy, keep up the great work

Etch


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are going to get creamed when the fish see them. Great work, Andy!


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Goolies,
Nice shapes and very clean work! Hope you get that brush back in action soon. That fourth one look's real "fishy".

Keep up the good work,

Douglas


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

The paint is great and even greater when you have to do it without Air brush. What really caught my eye is the profiles of the blanks at the bottom, they have great 'natural' curves, like I have said before, curves like a Ferrari fender, great stuff.pete


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow Andy! your a machine! I like them all. 

Those unpainted ones have real nice shape! Any colors picked out yet?


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Goolies, those are great! I really like the shapes and the colors.....You are rockin now!

Rod


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I am very excited about the shape of the unpainted bodies. I was going to spray can them, but I think I'll wait until I get the airbrush back up and going.

I just can't say enough about the encouragement and support that takes place in this forum. I hope as this Tackle Making forum grows that some things remain the same.

Andy


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

those look awesome andy!!!!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Here are the finished jointed lures fresh off the drying wheel. I spray can painted the bottom one and it has a yellow belly. The colored eyes did not run this time. I think the eyes on the previous lure ran because I held the heat gun to close trying to get the bubbles out of the epoxy.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Those look great! I haven't tried any jointed ones yet. Just like the swimbaits, they are more for shallow water. I'm trying to get my deep diver collection built up first, then maybe get some shallow baits built before the fall bite.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I plan on using them for the shallow water spring bite also.


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey Andy,
Those look Awsome!!!!! Feel free to use those on my boat anytime! 

Good job,
Tim


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

goolies said:


> I plan on using them for the shallow water spring bite also.


Where do you normally launch from? I usually launch from Turtle Creek in the spring. I'll have to give you a holler some time I head that way.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Goolies, those are really nice looking baits...you did a really fine job on the bait sprayed with cans...clean and crisp looking lines! Let us know how jointed baits work for them eyes...I have yet to use anything like that...generally use RR's & Rapalas.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

eyesman - i launch out of fairport harbor


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

fugarwi7 said:


> ...I have yet to use anything like that...generally use RR's & Rapalas.



fugarwi7 - Those are actually very close in size and shape to the Rapala F18 Original floater. Mine are slightly longer and have more of a shad shape when viewed from the bottom. I hear the Rapala F18 was a big producer during the night bite this past fall.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I thought I would try to post a video of a tub test on one of my prototype walleye lures. Its a proto of the ones shown primed and unpainted previously in this thread. It looks really good when pulled at a faster speed but unfortunately I'm not coordinated enough to pull fast with one hand and run the digital camera with the other. It has a nice back to belly roll. I'll try to post a better video when I get one painted.

http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/andywheat/?action=view&current=DSCF0241.flv

I tried to pull it faster. I need a bigger tub.

http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/andywheat/?action=view&current=DSCF0243.flv


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

awesome action on that bad boy, nice big fat bait with a wiggle, now send me one!!! lol

Etch


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice looking baits!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

sweet action on that bait i love the baits with big action.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

sweetness!!!


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice Andy!! I think I am going to try my hand at making a few. You'll have to give some pointers.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks guys. I spent a lot of time playing with lip size and shape, weight amount and position, and line tie position to get this lure to do what I wanted. It was frustrating at times, but very rewarding when it finally happened.

Bill - Just let me know when you want to make your first lure and I will help anyway I can. There are a lot of guys here willing to help.


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

Sweet Andy!
Great action. Lets go try it!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks Tim. Let's go fishing!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I finally managed to get a few of the unfinished walleye lures painted. On the first one I tried to copy a watermelon pattern that was a hot spoon for me last summer. Its hard to see but I sprayed a clear coat with some gold pearl powder. Thanks Vince. The 2nd one is obviously a Barbie pattern. I did an experiment on the 3rd one and it is hard to see in the photo. I sprayed a silver base coat. Then I mixed 1 drop of Createx pearl blue paint in a batch of the Envirotex epoxy and brushed it on. The paint swirled a bit and moved off the edges of the lure exposing the silver base coat.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice job goolies. I like the watermelon, I was thinking of something similar to that for my next batch. I like the idea of mixing some paint with the epoxy.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Again great work ... is the "gill" painted or tape cut out?


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

socdad - The gill is painted on.

The paint in the epoxy has possibilities and I will probably try it again. While on the drying wheel the paint had a tendency to migrate towards flatter surfaces and off the edges.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

goolies said:


> I finally managed to get a few of the unfinished walleye lures painted. On the first one I tried to copy a watermelon pattern that was a hot spoon for me last summer. Its hard to see but I sprayed a clear coat with some gold pearl powder. Thanks Vince. The 2nd one is obviously a Barbie pattern. I did an experiment on the 3rd one and it is hard to see in the photo. I sprayed a silver base coat. Then I mixed 1 drop of Createx pearl blue paint in a batch of the Envirotex epoxy and brushed it on. The paint swirled a bit and moved off the edges of the lure exposing the silver base coat.


andy brought these lures to our club meeting today and all i can say is WOW! they look even more amazing in person!!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Those look great man!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Those look great Andy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

That action is great !! Make some in white if you fish muddy waters few spots&clownhead is enough our zanders here bites that color frequently 
even the trouts hit them when it passes their nose


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Andy, really sharp work and your progress is awesome.

I like them and that one where the blue backed away from the silver is something that you might consider working with more. If you can mix the epoxy at the right consistency, you may very well be able to reproduce that effect with regularity. 

Even in the photograph, I can see the effect.

Lol, I love tub tests too. I've done so many my wife doesn't even blink anymore. She used to say, "Why are you going to take a bath at this hour?"


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys. I really learned a lot about the effects of moving the line tie position while testing this lure.


----------

